#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  درخواست کمک فوری! مشکل نبود صدا با وجود نصب کارت صوتی

## faranak

سلام  دوستان 
من امروز سیستم دوستمو که بالا نمی اومد از فرط ویروس ،  ویندوز  جدید خودمو نصب کردم ویندوز اکس پی سرویس پک دو رو ! 
همین سی رو در همیشه به سیستم خودم نصب میکنم و مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
اما  تو سیستم دوستمم   بعد از نصب کارت صوتی بازم صداش در نمیاد !  اهنگ توی مدیا هم پخش نمیشه ! اما تو کا ام پلیر پخش میشه اما صدا نداره !
 نمیدونم این مشکل رو چطوری میتونم حل کنم خیلی ممنون میشم  زودتر راهنماییم کنین :درخواست کمک فوری! مشکل نبود صدا با وجود نصب کارت صوتی:  :درخواست کمک فوری! مشکل نبود صدا با وجود نصب کارت صوتی:

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## faranak

یکی کمک کنهه :درخواست کمک فوری! مشکل نبود صدا با وجود نصب کارت صوتی:  :درخواست کمک فوری! مشکل نبود صدا با وجود نصب کارت صوتی:

----------

*ajan*,*Arash44*

----------


## pedram

باسلام
دوست عزيز ممكن هست .خوب نصب نشده باشه شما نرم افزار صدا را unistalكنيد وسپس cdنصب صدا را با حوصله فرم به فرم مطالعه كنيد وعمليات نصب را انجام بدهيد .اگر باز هم مشگل داشتيد پنجرهاي صوت را باز كنيد وارد peropetesشويد وگزينهاي خروجي صوت را كنترل كنيد و اگر  باز هم مشگل داشتيد .مشخصات مين برد را بذاريد .تا كمكتون كنم. اگر حوصله داريد ويندوز را يك بار درايو Cرا فرمت كنيد .نتيجه را با مشخصات مين بردتون اعلام بفرماييد 
سپاس

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*,*forud*,*jfrras*

----------


## jfrras

با سلام 
ممکن که بصورت سخت افزاری نصب نشده باشه با چندبار نصب کردن سیستم برای شناسایی آن سخت افزار مشکل پیدا می کنه .ابتدا روی My Computer کلیک راست کنید و گزینه properties را انتخاب کنید وبعد از آن بترتیب hardware و device manager را کلیک کنید . اگر بصورت صورت سخت افزاری شناسایی نشده یا نرم افزار آن با مشکل نصب شده باشد.علامت سوال روی نام قطعه سخت افزار مورد نظر مشاهده خواهد شد. ابتدا uninstall کنید بعد دوباره نصب نمائید.
موفق باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*Arash44*,*DPS12*,*forud*,*pedram*,*vhw*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

در مورد این نکته از مشاهده تجربی خودم صحبت می کنم 
همیشه بعد از اتمام نصب ویندوز  با نصب درایور ها مشکل داشتم که در بیش از 95 درصد مشکل با نصب کارت صدا رو داشتم- و در بعدضی اوقات درایور مودم هم نصب نمیشد
این مشکل رو در بیش از 500 نمونه از کیس های مشتریم به چشم خودم دیدم
که با طی کردن یکی از مراحل ذیل به نتیجه می رسیدم
امتحان اول - با نرم افزار فوق العاده Driver.Genius.Professional.11 کارت صدا رو حذف میکردم-کامپیوتر رو ریستارت میکردم-و از دوباره درایور رو نصب میکردم
امتحان دوم - استفاده از فول درایور خیلی قوی  Driver Pack Solution 12 بود-فقط کافی بود نرم افزار رو اجرا میکردم -به صورت اتوماتیک تمام درایور ها رو تحت نظر میگره ( داریوهایی که درست نصب نشدن-درایوهایی که به درستی اجرا نمیشن- و از همه مهتر ، سخت افزار هایی که با درایور قدیمی نصب  شده اند و نیاز به آپدیت دارن رو صورت آفلاین آپدیت میکنه )
امتحان سوم - تعویض مجدد ویندوز است که در 99 درصد مواقع جواب گو است
روز خوش

----------

*ajan*,*Arash44*,*DPS12*,*forud*,*hassan33*,*kharad*,*pedram*,*reza_476*,*sardarshams*,*sibpc*,*soh3il*,*vhw*,*همتا*

----------


## Arash44

درود به شما اساتيد و همكاران محترم //دانلود منيجر من پيام ميداد كه زمان اين نرم افزار پايان يافته و براي خريد نسخه جديد اقدام نماييد. آن را ريموو كردم ونسخه جديد آن را از همين سايت دانلود نمودم كه بازم اجرا نميشه وپيام ميده اين نسخه جعلي ميباشد ! لطف راهنمايي بفرماييد . سپاسگذارم

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*,*pedram*

----------


## Arash44

ببخشيد اشتباه شد

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*

----------


## Kambiiz

> سلام  دوستان 
> من امروز سیستم دوستمو که بالا نمی اومد از فرط ویروس ،  ویندوز  جدید خودمو نصب کردم ویندوز اکس پی سرویس پک دو رو ! 
> همین سی رو در همیشه به سیستم خودم نصب میکنم و مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
> اما  تو سیستم دوستمم   بعد از نصب کارت صوتی بازم صداش در نمیاد !  اهنگ توی مدیا هم پخش نمیشه ! اما تو کا ام پلیر پخش میشه اما صدا نداره !
>  نمیدونم این مشکل رو چطوری میتونم حل کنم خیلی ممنون میشم  زودتر راهنماییم کنین



احتمال داره درایور کارت صدایی که دارید سازگار با xp2 نیست د رکل ویندوز سرویس پک 2 xp خیلی وقته که از رده خارج شده و مایکروسافت هم هیچگونه پشتیبانی در مورد این ویندوز نداره

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*,*forud*,*pedram*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## BLOOD STONE

سلام دوستان...
شديدا ب كمك نياز دارم...
ويندوزمو عوض كردم ولي سي دي نصب كارت صدامو گم كردم... ميتونيد كمكم كنيد ك چجوري كارت صدارو نصب كنم؟؟ قابل دانلود شدن هس؟؟؟
اينم مدل مادربوردمهP5GPL-X SE

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*

----------


## jaxtor

> سلام دوستان...
> شديدا ب كمك نياز دارم...
> ويندوزمو عوض كردم ولي سي دي نصب كارت صدامو گم كردم... ميتونيد كمكم كنيد ك چجوري كارت صدارو نصب كنم؟؟ قابل دانلود شدن هس؟؟؟
> اينم مدل مادربوردمهP5GPL-X SE


دوست عزیز شما باید یا از سایت سازنده مین بردتان درایور را دانلود کنید و یا از سی دی درایور پک سولوشن استفاده کنید که در بازار موجود می باشد 

با تشکر

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*,*forud*,*pedram*,*همتا*

----------


## tahaali9095

> یکی کمک کنهه





> یکی کمک کنهه


با سلام
 شما در قسمت Device manager  نگاه انداخته مطمئنا روی درایور کارت صدا با اینکه نصب شده آیکن زرد رنگ با علامت تعجب وجود دارد (عدم نصب کامل درایور صدا).
در ضمن مسیر زیر هم مطالعه شود.
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=43970

----------

*A.R.T*,*DPS12*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

درود
قبل از هر کاری توصیه های دوستان و مهندس M.Reza9090 را بکار بگیرید
دوم جامپرهای روی مادربرد مربوط به قسمت صدای جلوی کیس مطمئن شوید در جای خوذش قرار داره( دو عدد جاممپر روی قسمت اول و سوم باید باشه)
اگه هیچ یک از موارد ذکر شده جواب نداد باید چیپ صدا تعویض شود

----------

*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## msh.27

> سلام دوستان...
> شديدا ب كمك نياز دارم...
> ويندوزمو عوض كردم ولي سي دي نصب كارت صدامو گم كردم... ميتونيد كمكم كنيد ك چجوري كارت صدارو نصب كنم؟؟ قابل دانلود شدن هس؟؟؟
> اينم مدل مادربوردمهP5GPL-X SE


درودنرم افزار درایور چکر نسخه فری شو دانلود کن باهاش یه اسکن بگیر بعد خودش درایور های مورد نیاز رو دانلود میکنه

----------

*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## daneshrooz

سلام دوست عزيز آيا كارت صوت آمبورده (روي مادر بورد نصب هست) يا ازكارت جداگانه استفاده ميكنيد، اگرازكارت جداگانه استفاده ميكنيد بايد از قسمت (ديواس منجر)كارت صوت آمبوردراغيرفعال كنيد، در غير اينصورت راحت ترين راه استفاده از auto driver هست كه توي بازار  راحت گير مياد

----------

*ajan*,*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## arsa-pc

سلام دوست عزیز همچین مشکلی برام پیش اومده بود وچون کارت گرافیک دستگاه HDMIساپورت میکرد خروجی صدا افتاده بود رو HDMIگرافیک.به کنترل پانل برو قسمت SOUND AND AUDIO خروجی صدا تو قسمت AUDIO باید رو چیپ صدا باشه نه به اسم HDMI AUDIO

----------

*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

> سلام  دوستان 
> من امروز سیستم دوستمو که بالا نمی اومد از فرط ویروس ،  ویندوز  جدید خودمو نصب کردم ویندوز اکس پی سرویس پک دو رو ! 
> همین سی رو در همیشه به سیستم خودم نصب میکنم و مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
> اما  تو سیستم دوستمم   بعد از نصب کارت صوتی بازم صداش در نمیاد !  اهنگ توی مدیا هم پخش نمیشه ! اما تو کا ام پلیر پخش میشه اما صدا نداره !
>  نمیدونم این مشکل رو چطوری میتونم حل کنم خیلی ممنون میشم  زودتر راهنماییم کنین


با درود
کاربر گرامی ، لطفا تصویر آواتار را تعویض کنید قوانین انجمن را هم مطالعه فرمایید
موفق باشید

----------

*A.R.T*,*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m-reza

سلام دوست عزیز در بعضی از سیستمها این مشکل بوجود می آید اگر قسمت صدای شما بر روی مادربرد میباشد و هانبرد است مشکل شما با نصب ویندوز XP SP3 سرویس پک 3 صدای شما بصورت اتوماتیک کامل نصب میشود

----------

*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## جهان90

سلام دوست عزیز سه نکته هست کنترل کن :1-اگه مادربردایسوزه دوباره درایورها رونصب کن (مادربرد.گرافیک.صداو...)2-روی علامت بلندگو دبل کلیک کن ببین خروجیها قطع نباشن3-مطمئن شو خروجی اسپیکرهاوبرقشون وصل باشه درضمن هر درایوری که نصب میکنی ریستارت کن

----------

*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## golden12

با سلام
جواب تمامی دوستان رو مطالعه کردم. ولی اگه دوستان دقت می کردند مشکل خیلی راحت تر و زودتر حل می شد. شما اشاره کردید از همون سی دی استفاده کردید که برای خودتون استفاده می کردید و این ایراد کار شما بود هر سیستم درایور خاص خودش رو داره که باید با اون نصب بشه حالا شاید روی سیستم دوستتون نصب شده ولی سازگاری نداره و یه اشتباه سیستمی هستش.
بهترین راه حل ممکن دانلود و نصب درایور از سایت سازنده مادربرد می باشد در غیر اینصورت ناچارا از سی دی های مجموعه درایور موجود در بازار استفاده نمایید.
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون کرده باشم.
یاحق

----------

*DPS12*,*tahaali9095*,*قیصر*

----------


## ajan

سلام دوستان و همکاران خوبم 

من این حرف های را با سند و اعتبار می نویسم و جواب می دهیم به سوالات بالا عزیزان تور خدا یک سی دی فول درایور خیلی قوی   Solution 12فول درایور خیلی قوی  Driver Pack Solution 12

از با زار تهیه کنید و دیگر مشگل داریور صوتی گرافیگی و مشگل صدا و تصویر در کامپیوتر شما حل می شود

----------

*قیصر*

----------


## غفور

شما ابتدا از قسمت کنتر پنل وارد sound شوید و زبانه سوم وچهارم که audio و vice می باشد و از قسمت default deviceهر سه گزینه که پیش فرق رو برد کارت صدای آنبرد قرار دارد شما نوار فوق را کشیده و کارت صدای اینترنال راظاهر می شود را انتخاب میکنید این عمل رو هر رو دو زبانه ای voice و audio انجام دهید.نکته ی دیگه ای هم هستش که شما فیش suond را که وصل کردین سیستم تو حالت خاموش باشد و بعد روشن کنید چون موقع روشن شدن اجرا شود دوبره به حالت انبرد تغییر می یابد.موفق باشین
(ولی در کل کارت یو اس بی نصب کنید نیازی به هیچی نیست).موفق باشین

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rasool0960

کارت صدا نصب شده ولی شناسایی نمیکنه

نصب شد ولی خش خش میکنه

----------


## AMD

> نصب شد ولی خش خش میکنه


برای مشکلتون تاپیک بزنید .

----------

